
Ask HN: Advice on selling my app/startup with no revenue/tiny userbase? - sellingapphelp
Some Background: about a year ago, my co-founder and I launched a dating app in a huge market. We invested about $X0,000 of our own money to bootstrap it and have been trying to grow it since.  Over the year, we tried an number of different things but unfortunately were unable to grow the userbase much. We&#x27;ve managed to experiment and build a number of things to help fuel growth, including a magazine, offline events, in-app matches and introductions (obviously), a small but growing social presence.<p>We&#x27;re close to running out of money and we&#x27;ve decided to call it a day. Unfortunately, we realize too late that we&#x27;re going to need a significant amount of money from here on out, given user acquisition costs in the dating space are high.<p>However, we have a high degree of confidence (based on real experiments) that someone with deeper pockets can really build this into a growing business. Not Tinder-scale but certainly a sustainable business.<p>Q to HNers - our app&#x2F;community is tiny and we have 0 revenues. How do I try to salvage and sell what we did build (many people have told us our brand has name cachet to it), including the s&#x2F;w, brand, social etc?<p>It&#x27;s been a lot of work that I&#x27;d hate to see go to complete waste. I&#x27;m reasonable and not looking for anything more than a low 5-figure sale. It&#x27;ll cost someone just as much or more to build what we have so far. I failed but I&#x27;ve learned some valuable lessons too and would love to pass them on to someone and prevent this boat from sinking to the bottom of the ocean.<p>Can you guys advice how I should go about this?
======
exolymph
—> flippa.com

Another option is to reach out to more successful (or at least venture-funded)
startups in the dating space and see if they want to acquire your assets.

That said, with few users and no revenue, your brand is not worth much on its
own.

------
sharemywin
dating is local. if you focus your resources on making a tiny area profitable
you could show an investors that xyz area is profitable and/or sell
territories.

